# You guys have to see this, it is freakin hillarious!



## AndySIII (Oct 23, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Saw it yesterday on FB and already sick of it.... hate to be a negative Nancy and all but I have a few friends that drive Audi's as well and they have been band-wagoning this vid to hell.


It is awesome but I have already moved on.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

